# OrchidWiz 5.03 Update



## Orchidzrule (Feb 20, 2009)

Don't know if this is the appropriate place for this, but I received an email today (February 20, 2009) stating the March 2009 update for OrchidWiz is now available, including all registrations up to the November-December RHS issue and all AOS awards up to the December 2008 Awards Quarterly.


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 20, 2009)

I received it too from Alex. Can't wait to get it!


Ramon


----------



## li'l frog (Feb 21, 2009)

If you can, do the download. It is a no-brain installation, first download, then click 'install'. No hoops to jump through. It took about 20 min on my Dell inspiron 6000 -- could be a little longer or shorter depending on your computer. 

My mail is really slow; I usually get _Orchids_ or _AQPlus_ weeks after everyone else, so the download is great!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 21, 2009)

I don't have id software. If I start getting serious about the AOS judging program I guess I will have to.


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Feb 21, 2009)

Come on Eric. The AOS needs good people to get started in the judging program. 

Craig


----------



## NYEric (Feb 21, 2009)

I've clerked about 5 times but I don't have the time to commit yet. Maybe next year I'll only play old man's paintball!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Feb 27, 2009)

Craig, the key word in your last statment is, Good people


----------

